

Using motion sensors to automatically schedule meetings - zachdunn
https://robinpowered.com/blog/using-motion-sensors-to-automatically-schedule-meetings-via-occupancy/

======
bryondowd
I was wondering what motion sensors had to do with scheduling. When I think
scheduling, I think of putting in advance that you will be using the room at
such and such time for this long.

This isn't really scheduling, it's just an occupancy indicator. It marks the
room as occupied when it detects motion inside, I guess so that somebody else
can check for a currently free room without having to walk to it and peek in.

Looks like they combine it with a beacon system. The beacon picks up people
who work there who have the app, and the motion detector tries to catch
visitors who do not have the app.

Sounds like you could do the same thing with a turnstile. Or better yet, a
light switch to indicate occupancy.

~~~
pavel_lishin
> _Or better yet, a light switch to indicate occupancy._

Assuming people actually turn the lights off when they're done.

------
zeeed
I hope that someone will create some crazy loud alarm that goes off once
someone stretches their meeting too long and people who booked the follow-up
time slot are waiting outside.

